# [RISOLTO]installazione kernel

## sbampy

ciao a tutti,

sto installando la distribuzione 2004.3 sul mio flybook sono arrivato al punto che devo emergere i sorgenti del kernel, e qua sorge il problema io voglio emergere il kernel 2.6.14.3 che nome devo mettere? (#emerge ?????)

ho dato il comando #emerge s sources  per avere la lista completa dei sorgenti, ma non riesco a vederla tuttaLast edited by sbampy on Tue Apr 11, 2006 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

```
# emerge -s sources | less
```

poi con la barra spaziatrice scorri di pagina in pagina.

Byez

----------

## Luca89

scusa ma perchè la 2004.3?

----------

## sbampy

Onip grazie per la dritta.... ma nulla nella lista non c'è il 2.6.14.3 come potrei fare?

Luca89 è una scelta forzata perchè il flybook non installa la 2005.1 da cdrom, cioè mi spiego meglio, inserisco il cd lo legge inizialmente e poi si blocca.... mi sono informato in giro per il web e non c'è modo di risolvere la questione per questo ho scelto la 2004.3

cmq con il comando che mi ha consigliato onip credevo di avere risolto ma nella lista non trovo il kernel 2.6.14.3 come potrei fare?

----------

## Luca89

qua c'è una lista di tutte le versioni dei kernel disponibili in portage, scegli quello che vuoi e te lo installi. Per il livecd comunque non è importantissimo quale usi, l'importante è usare uno stage3 proveniente dall'ultima versione (al giorno d'oggi 2006.0) per evitare molti problemi di installazione.

----------

## sbampy

luca grazie ancora per le risp che mi hai dato ma non riesco e risolvere il problema non me lo fa emergere... ho decisono di scaricare il livecd gentto 2006 sperando che non si blocchi come al 2005.1

non so più cosa fare

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *sbampy wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> sto installando la distribuzione 2004.3 sul mio flybook sono arrivato al punto che devo emergere i sorgenti del kernel, e qua sorge il problema io voglio emergere il kernel 2.6.14.3 che nome devo mettere? (#emerge ?????)
> 
> ho dato il comando #emerge s sources  per avere la lista completa dei sorgenti, ma non riesco a vederla tutta

 

perché 2004.3? metà dei pacchetti di quella distribuzione non esistono più, ed è progettata per kernel 2.4

devi usare una versione recente. almeno con kernel 2.6

----------

## bender86

 *sbampy wrote:*   

> che nome devo mettere? (#emerge ?????)

 

```
emerge -av =sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.14.3
```

Oppure gentoo-sources, ck-sources, mm-sources (penso ci siamo capiti...)

Per quanto riguarda la versione del livecd, come ti è stato detto, è completamente irrilevante. In teoria potresti usare qualsiasi altro livecd per installare gentoo (knoppix, slax...). Stai però attento ad installare uno stage recente.

----------

## sbampy

k.gothmog la 2004.3 è l'unico cd che al momento non si blocca quando lo inserisco!!! ho provato al 2005.1 e la 2006.0 e mi danno tutti e due lo stesso errore!!!

bender86 ricapitolando dato che mi appoggio al livecd 2004.3 l'importante è installare uno stage recente un portage recente e poi? 

cmq per il kernel alla fine avevo risolto perchè me lo ero scaricato da kernel.org e configurato ma ora si è aggiunto un'altro problema:

quando faccio 

```
emerge lilo
```

mi restituisce quest'errore

```
!!!ARCH is not set... Are yoou missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

credo di sapere anche il problema... perchè al punto dell'istallazione dove il manuale mi diceva di installare il portage, mi sono scaricato l'ultima versione dal sito di gentoo e ho scompattato quella... credo che sia questo il problema ma non so nei particolari cosa comporta... e da quanto ho letto sul web non c'è modo di risolvere il prob., tutti dicono che conviene rincominicare l'installazione!!!

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Onip

macchè ricominciare... controlla prima se il link è corretto. Qui da me è così

```
Hal9000 ~ # ls -l /etc/make.*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    47 Mar 28 16:33 /etc/make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0/

```

Nel caso non ci sia o non sia aposto fallo (ln -s <sorgente> <destinazione>). E poi prova anche un bell'

```
# emerge sync
```

Byez

----------

## bender86

Allora, prima di tutto controlla che in /usr/portage ci sia una sfilza di directory tra cui queste, e controlla che /etc/make.profile sia un link simbolico a qualcosa tipo /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.0.

Se non così non fosse, scarica questo e scompattalo dentro la directory /usr (non quella del livecd, ovviamente).

----------

## sbampy

allora seguendo una guida di gentoo ho fatto:

```
 rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /etc/usr/portage/profile/default-linux/x86/2006.0 /etc/make.profile
```

ora l'errore non me lo da pù ma quando vado a fare un emerge --usepkg lilo sembra che non riesce a collegarsi ai siti per scaricare

per la cronaca ho dato anche un

```
emerge sync
```

ma mi restituisce questo errore:

```
!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keed

!!! trying or that you use the "emerge-webrstnc" option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a 

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem)configuration.
```

non è possibile un errore dopo l'altro

----------

## Luca89

 *sbampy wrote:*   

> allora seguendo una guida di gentoo ho fatto:
> 
> ```
>  rm /etc/make.profile
> 
> ...

 

Perchè "--usepkg"? devi dare solo "emerge lilo", e comunque è ovvio che deve scaricare qualcosa dalla rete. La connessione è attiva e funzionante? Sei sotto un tipo particolare di rete?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per la cronaca ho dato anche un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

come sopra.

 *Quote:*   

> non è possibile un errore dopo l'altro

 

non ti deprimere, nessuno nasce imparato, l'importante è non mollare e cercare di capire perchè le cose non vanno e come risolverle.  :Wink: 

----------

## sbampy

la rete funziona anche perchè cambiando console (premendo alt+f2) e non essendo + in ambiente chroot la rete funziona perfettamente e posso collegarmi a tutti i siti che voglio!!!

cmq sono collegato a internet attraverso un router

----------

## sbampy

ah preciso se faccio ifconfig mi vede la rete (eth0)

----------

## Luca89

hai copiato il file /etc/resolv.conf su /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf?

----------

## sbampy

no 

aspe che lo copio e ti faccio sapere

----------

## sbampy

luca grazie grazie grazie

finalmente funziona tutto... o almeno spero

Così credo che possa andareLast edited by sbampy on Tue Apr 11, 2006 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

non urlare grazie.

Se hai risolto metti il tag [risolto] editando il titolo del primo post

----------

